# is aquamend or mighty putty epoxy safe for use?



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

This dang biocube is giving me tons of trouble trying to getting rid of its wet/dry filter. Has anyone used aquamend or mighty putty in their planted tank in the past? is it safe for plants, shrimps, snails, and fish? 

also will they glue acrylic/plastic together and hold it underwater?

thanks!


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

safe yes, as to gluing acrylic and other plastics, it depends on what kind of bond you want. for something water tight or holding wieght, no it won't work.


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

hmm what should i use then for water tight and able to hold water weight/pressure but also safe. thanks


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

what type of plastic is it and what type of plastic are your trying to bond with it? ( I've never got my hands one so I don't know) Might want to do a search at reef central, I know there are a bunch of mods out there for those tanks.


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

just the back filter components of the biocube, i am pretty sure they are made of the regular hard plastic, i am trying to bond it with a piece of transparent plastic cd case cover. Basically those dorks at oceanic decided to put a giant HOLE in the wall separating the 2 compartments. It's fine for their wet/dry, since water never reaches that high, but for co2 planted, i need to fill it up with water, and now the water goes through that hole instead of forced down the water column, essential by passing all filter media. picture of wet/dry below, the hole is in the wall on the left side.










anyway probably more info then you ever wanted to know


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

anyway aquamend epoxy from home depot worked great, it patched up the hole and was cured (turned hard) within 30 mins. No issues at all. 

PROBLEM SOLVED!


----------

